# Ember tetra lost color



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

i've had a small school of ember tetra for a little while, and 4-5 weeks ago i noticed the smallest of the bunch developed an extremely bright orange head. the orange color was concentrated above the eye near the brain area of the fish. the orange color was not the subtle amber color characteristic of the fish, but rather a bright orange color. soon after, the concentrated orange color disappeared leaving the fish extremely pale. he eats well, schools with the others, is active, and looks healthy. he still retains the orange color on this dorsal and tail fins. none of the other tetra seem affected. he's been this way for several weeks now, and i'm planning on just leaving him in the tank. i've not added any new fish and perform 50% water changes weekly. other tankmates include rainbow tetra, runnynose tetra, otos, and amanos. has anyone had a similar situation?


----------



## lainealex (Sep 27, 2009)

I have about ten ember tetras that are pale like yours. They came that way on a shipment and have not colored up after several weeks. I'm concerned that they never will. I'm not sure if it's a stress response or if they don't like my water. I have about six that are getting their colors, but ten that are not. I think this is common with the ET's as others have described similar problems.

Lainey


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

thank you for the reply. i may try to add a little more variety to their feedings to see if that helps. if i see any changes, i'll report back.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

lainealex said:


> I have about ten ember tetras that are pale like yours. They came that way on a shipment and have not colored up after several weeks. I'm concerned that they never will. I'm not sure if it's a stress response or if they don't like my water. I have about six that are getting their colors, but ten that are not. I think this is common with the ET's as others have described similar problems.
> 
> Lainey


*my ember tetras came in the mail pale but not like the one pictured. it took a few months for them to turn amber. i suspect that pale tetra lost its scales from a fungus infection. i hope i'm wrong.*


----------



## lainealex (Sep 27, 2009)

Mine all look like the one in the photo.

Lainey


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

the fish still has all its scales. even the eyes have lost their amber coloring. weird.


----------

